

Why are two of Brazil’s top startups moving to the US? - bernardoporto
http://thenextweb.com/la/2011/09/04/why-are-two-of-brazils-top-startups-moving-to-the-us/

======
swah
tl;dr: Because their market is in the US.

~~~
diegogomes
Or: Because we are aiming to become global players, leaving a bad economic
structure for tech startups and huge taxes.

~~~
swah
Sure, but if your primary market was here on Brazil, it would also be harder
to get money as an US company, I suppose?

